# The Best Web Browsers of 2016



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2016)

Looks like Firefox beats Chrome again.



> After several years as top dog, Google Chrome has finally been unseated by a familiar favorite that's been quietly rebuilding its appeal over the last several versions.
> 
> Despite the increasing prevalence of dedicated apps that bypass them, Web browsers are still central to modern life. The browser is not just a container for and viewer of webpages, but also an enabler of truly active and interactive activities such as messaging and gaming. It's your email reader, your music and video player, and potentially even your video conferencing window. Fortunately, choice in Web browsers is once again growing, after periods of contraction and stagnation.
> .
> ...



Source: The Best Web Browsers of 2016; Internet - Product


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 4, 2016)

I think even Internet Explorer(yes, IE, not Edge) is now better than Chrome.


----------



## bulletproof (Oct 5, 2016)

Gotta be Firefox.


----------



## dannieelmaddison (Oct 8, 2016)

Mozilla Firefox is speedy, includes leading standards support, strong security features, and easy to search anything.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 11, 2016)

Firefox always...


----------



## icebags (Oct 11, 2016)

firefox. but sometimes when too many tabs open, it goes slow.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 12, 2016)

F.i.r.e.f.o.x


----------



## Desmond (Oct 12, 2016)

icebags said:


> firefox. but sometimes when too many tabs open, it goes slow.


Yeah. But that mostly because of RAM usage. Still memory usage is less than Chrome.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## D@rekills4 (Oct 12, 2016)

icebags said:


> firefox. but sometimes when too many tabs open, it goes slow.



You better check your installation then.
I have had times when I had 60 tabs open and there was no lag.
This was on a simple HDD, not a SSD.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 12, 2016)

^maybe you used some speed up technique.
Speedyfox application etc

Or may be your system is brand new.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 12, 2016)

I have and use periodically, Firefox,Chrome & Opera both on Windows 10 & Linux platforms.
For me OPERA is the best.


----------



## icebags (Oct 12, 2016)

D@rekills4 said:


> You better check your installation then.
> I have had times when I had 60 tabs open and there was no lag.
> This was on a simple HDD, not a SSD.



i dont catche firefox on hdd, its all on ram. dont really like to use hdd when running computer actually.

but when firefix gets slow, i noticed it starts using 50-60% cpu & 4-5GB ram. all i then do is restart it, and it solves the issue.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Oct 12, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^maybe you used some speed up technique.
> Speedyfox application etc
> 
> Or may be your system is brand new.




Nothing really, it's plain stock Firefox with AdBlock installed a year ago.



icebags said:


> i dont catche firefox on hdd, its all on ram. dont really like to use hdd when running computer actually.
> 
> but when firefix gets slow, i noticed it starts using 50-60% cpu & 4-5GB ram. all i then do is restart it, and it solves the issue.



I would suggest you should check your Firefox installation as well.
I have kept Firefox running for over 72 hours and a shitload of tabs open without any issues.

Highest RAM usage ever of my Firefox was 1.5 GB.


----------



## Minion (Oct 13, 2016)

Firefox recently turned into **** recent versions are slow for browsing I find Opera to be much better .


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 13, 2016)

^Opera's data saving feature is good for mobiles not tried any desktop version.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 13, 2016)

I prefer Vivaldi over Opera.

After Opera switched to chromium, it lost all its out of box mouse gestures & other features (images - load - no image/cache image...)

Vivaldi on the other hand is from Opera's ex lead dev., so it has all the features of Opera 11.

My main browser for online payment, BF4 gaming is Chrome. Vivaldi for everything else, such as reddit, tdf, autosport...


----------



## icebags (Oct 13, 2016)

D@rekills4 said:


> I would suggest you should check your Firefox installation as well.
> I have kept Firefox running for over 72 hours and a shitload of tabs open without any issues.
> 
> Highest RAM usage ever of my Firefox was 1.5 GB.



lets see, i may reinstall sooner or later.


----------



## deadnoun (Oct 14, 2016)

chrome always


----------



## Desmond (Oct 14, 2016)

icebags said:


> lets see, i may reinstall sooner or later.



No need to reinstall. Instead create a new profile and load that.

You can create a new profile by starting Firefox with "firefox -p". This will open a dialog box that allows you to select, create or delete new profiles. Just create a new profile and load Firefox using that. It will then load firefox without any extensions or addons. Check performance after this, if the performance is better that means that one of your extensions must be consuming more memory. You can reinstall your extensions one by one to check which one is to blame.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 14, 2016)

^or else go-to c drive>users>"user">app data>Mozilla
In that you find profile delete that profile backup (copy paste) important things like bookmark etc. and open firefox again.
And next time use good uninstaller like revo uninstaller.


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2016)

Firefox imo.


----------



## tekiagadi (Nov 17, 2016)

A  very Nice/Good Informative article about web browsers. I personally feels Google Chrome is the best browser.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 17, 2016)

I switched to firefox again ater one year usage of Chrome. I feel Chrome is a bit faster in opening pages when I open 4-5 tabs back to back. Also, if you open a new Yoututbe tab, in chrome , the video will not play until you swtich to that tab, thats a good feature I would say.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 17, 2016)

Using Firefox, Chrome and IE Edge every day. Nothing beats Firefox in performance and you can customize firefox config like hell.


----------



## Johnny1 (Nov 19, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> I think even Internet Explorer(yes, IE, not Edge) is now better than Chrome.



I think chrome is faster than Internet Explorer.....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 9, 2017)

Firefox is best on RAM usage if u use multiple tabs.

Can anybody try and comment on Green Browser ?


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2017)

AnnaEdd said:


> Take a visit of this webpage <snip>, checkout the features of all browsers and download the best one.



No.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 11, 2017)

Always with FIREFOX


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 11, 2017)

Any idea why googles home page on Firefox is not updated to the current theme?


----------



## Desmond (May 11, 2017)

Perhaps the theme's CSS does not modify the homepage.


----------



## TigerKing (May 11, 2017)

Firefox always..
BTW Edge is getting better day by day.. never expected this..
Html5test.com


----------

